# $40,000.00 Soda Bottle



## celerycola (May 12, 2011)

Anyone bidding on this?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Gay-soft-drink-glass-bottle-26-fl-oz-50-s-60-s-/180666091691?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1089c8ab#ht_500wt_912


----------



## splante (May 12, 2011)

is it solid gold
 free shipping what a deal


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 12, 2011)

I won't be bidding on it myself, but here's a pic you can have for free. Plus I was curious what PTY. LTD. meant, and discovered it was related to Australia.

 SPBOB


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2011)

I'm only paying that price if it's from Paterson Dennis...[:-]


----------



## celerycola (May 12, 2011)

I think you also get the boat it ships on.


> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> is it solid gold
> free shipping what a deal


----------



## Photon440 (May 12, 2011)

According to his own ebay posting, it isn't even his to sell.

THIS BOTTLE ALWAYS REMAINS THE PROPERTY OF BEVERAGE DISTRIBUTORS NEWCASTLE PTY.LTD.


----------



## Tomn8tr (May 12, 2011)

Somebody asked the seller a question, and he added the response to the page:

 Questions and answers about this item 

 Q: You realize that this is a $10 bottle right ?? good luck, Chris from Wilmington NC
 A: Well some peoples bottles might be worth $10 but my bottle is worth more.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 12, 2011)

I can't believe someone actually bid on it. What has the world come to?[8|]


----------



## celerycola (May 12, 2011)

It wouldn't be worth half that without the original cap.


----------



## fishnuts (May 12, 2011)

8:54 Central Daylight Time...
 It's gone!  It's not for sale, pulled by the seller.
 Derision and laughter, I'd say, caused that.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

I was watching this here. I have no idea if it was a one off Aussie bottle but it did seam a bit high. I wonder what TROG thought?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 12, 2011)

Here is the list of questions presented to the seller that I thought were most interesting ...[/align]


                                         Questions and answers about this item


Q: Does this bottle come with a Grand Piano and amazing customs for the price?????
A:  No auction is just for the bottle.

 May 12, 2011

Q: Mate does it come in any other colours and is it safe for the children? Your a Labor supporter aren't you? Pete
A: Sorry its only in the colour pictured.

 May 12, 2011

Q: where did you find this common cool drink bottle?
A: In my old shed.

 May 12, 2011

Q: hi would you sell for under $40,000 like $39,999?? and if so can you adjust listing please
A: Sorry listing price is the minimum i am willing to sell it for.

 May 12, 2011

Q: The bottle may be Gay but you live in Fairy Land mate if you think it's worth more than $20. Ha Ha Ha Ha
A: This morning someone said it was worth $10 and now this afternoon your saying its worth $20, who knows how much it will be worth buy the end of the auction!

 May 12, 2011
 [/align][/align][/align][/align]

View all questions and answers | Ask a question[/align][/align][/align][/align]



 [/align][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 12, 2011)

I went to a currency converter website thinking that might explain the ridiculous price, but this is what the result was ...     
                                                  Thursday, May 12, 2011

                               $40,000.00 US Dollar = $36,994.2 Australian Dollar

            The Seller lives in Australia, which could mean any number of things, including ... 

                           1.  They really, really value their soda bottles "Downunder."
                           2.  They are nuts and/or hard-up for bottles (no puns intended).
                           3.  The seller is an escapee from a mental institution.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

I just lowered a for sale bottle from what I thought might be reasonable. I'm going to raise it up to $3,000 now.
 Any takers?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 12, 2011)

Cows ~

 Are you talking about raising the Titanic or lowering the boom? If the former, then I will take the latter and take a lather.  []


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2011)

Bottle no longer for sale....too bad I almost had the cash together...


----------



## splante (May 12, 2011)

iam taking my collection to Australia,gonna retire downunder,my 1960's acls must be worth half a mill or so


----------



## CreekWalker (May 12, 2011)

This is a very amusing forum, lots of laughs! You guys never got the point did you. This bottle was not the typical 10 , 12 or 16 oz. soda , it is in fact a very queer 26 oz. [8|


----------



## celerycola (May 13, 2011)

It's Back! Maybe he sold the first one?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Gay-soft-drink-glass-bottle-26-fl-oz-50-s-60-s-/180666583966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a10914b9e#ht_500wt_912


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 13, 2011)

And just when I thought it was safe to go back in the water. No disrespect to the mentally challenged, but the guy has to be a waco! Check out the great questions that keep coming in, and what appear to be serious answers from the seller. Celery, I think you should get on the next plane to Australia and go downunder and see if that guy needs a sedative or something. []

 SPBOB

 Question & Answer

 Q: What the?
 A:  Indeed!

 Q: Americans may be a little gullible, but they're not stupid. Even as a gay icon, what makes you think anyone would pay that for a $10 bottle? It's not worth the postage cost to the US. I think I will list 3 of these separately in the same category on US eBay for US$10 just for fun. 
 A:  So your saying people can list things they own on eBay for whatever price they choose to sell them for?

 Q: Hello there. I personally own 3 of these bottles identical to the one you have listed. I am willing to sell them to you for only $10,000 each. If you on sell them for $40,000 each you will make $90,000. I would list them on Ebay myself, but don't have the time at the moment due to hosting too many swingers parties at my house. Cleaning up the next day is a real bugger!! Anyway.. just let me know when you want to transfer funds and I will get them posted out to you.. Cheers Angelique xx
 A:  Sorry i don't need more, i already have one I'm trying to sell.

*Ask seller a question*


----------



## celerycola (May 13, 2011)

Why is he like a town in Texas?


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> And just when I thought it was safe to go back in the water. No disrespect to the mentally challenged, but the guy has to be a waco!Â


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 13, 2011)

So are you saying it's ... Wacko?  Inquiring minds need to know. []  Whichever it is, the guy's nuts!


----------



## celerycola (May 13, 2011)

I can think of a few choice words for this "Outback Digger" but will not post them here. I agree he's been on Walkabout too long.

 The mystery is why he removed the post and then relisted. I think maybe he thought people would take him seriously the second time around.


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> So are you saying it's ... Wacko?Â  Inquiring minds need to know. []Â  Whichever it is, the guy's nuts!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 13, 2011)

wackÂ·o

 /ËˆwÃ¦k
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oÊŠ/ Show Spelled [wak-oh] Show IPA noun, plural wackÂ·os, adjective Slang . [/align]

 1. Also, wack. an eccentric, strange, or odd person. [/align][/align][/align]


----------



## Photon440 (May 14, 2011)

He's got 100% positive feedback from over 500 sales of model spaceships.  How odd for this bottle at this price to show up on his account.


----------



## celerycola (May 14, 2011)

Maybe those aren't 'model' spaceships?



> ORIGINAL:  Photon440
> 
> He's got 100% positive feedback from over 500 sales of model spaceships.Â  How odd for this bottle at this price to show up on his account.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 14, 2011)

Simple explanation ... Space ships = He's from another planet!  [&:]


----------



## swizzle (May 14, 2011)

I just asked him if the paint color is cobalt or cornflower blue. []


----------



## swizzle (May 14, 2011)

That's awesome, he just answered my question. Here's his reply. Swiz

 I don't have a Pantone colour chart hand, but i would say Cobalt Blue WIN-0102-178 is close.


----------



## cramer1399 (Jun 12, 2011)

thats the gayest bottle ive ever seen! []


----------

